# cpudyn (solved / cpudyn ist ueberholt)

## gt_amd64

ich habe cpudyn installiert, wie hier beschrieben:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=259924

und meine config ist identisch...

cpudyn funktioniert auch, ABER mein luefter geht bei einer systemauslastung von ca. 15-20% /  seltene spitzen bei 25% (laut kde system guard / system monitor zeigt aehnliche werte an) alle 1-2 minuten an! (unter aehnlicher stystemlast unter XP springt der luefter ca. alle 20-30 minuten an)

cat /proc/cpuinfo zeigt mir, dass cpudyn "funktioniert", allerdings ist die freq. immer entweder 800 mhz oder 1800mhz (1600 habe ich noch nie gesehen... btw: gibts ein tool fuer kde, dass mir staendig die mhz-zahl anzeigt? - cat /proc/cpuinfo ist nicht gerade optimal)

laeuft bei euch unter der o.g. systemlast (die festplatte ist nicht aktiv, kann also kaum die ursache sein)  auch fast staendig der luefter (also ist das normal? - ich denke nicht) - weiss jemand rat?Last edited by gt_amd64 on Mon Jan 10, 2005 10:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Earthwings

Der Lüfter läuft bei mir bei niedriger CPU Frequenz kaum. Kann bei dir aber natürlich anders sein, und leider kann man das Verhalten unter Linux auch nicht mit dem unter Windows vergleichen.

Die Frequenz kann dir schätzungsweise gkrellm, superkaramba, ksensors o.ä. in KDE anzeigen.

----------

## tam

 *gt_amd64 wrote:*   

> gesehen... btw: gibts ein tool fuer kde, dass mir staendig die mhz-zahl anzeigt? - cat /proc/cpuinfo ist nicht gerade optimal)

 

```
watch -n1 cat /proc/cpufreq
```

bzw

```
watch -n1 cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq
```

in einer Konsole geht auch gut

cpudyn läuft bei mir auf meinem T23 sehr gut.

----------

## gt_amd64

also...

# watch -n1 cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq

zeigt mir nie 1600 mhz an (also die cpu schwankt immer zwischen 800 und 1800 mhz)

und das in rel. kurzen abstaenden...

kann es sein, dass cpudyn einfach die 1600mhz nicht nutzt???

beim booten wird mir jedenfalls angezeigt, dass man meine cpu auch mit 1600 mhz laufen kann!

habt ihr mal getestet, ob bei euch die "mittlere" frequenz ueberhaupt jemals genutzt wird?

und gibt es evtl. die moeglichkeit den rechner per kommando zum nutzen einer bestimmten frequenz zu zwingen (um meine nerven zu schonen wuerde ich dann naemlich manchmal 800mhz erzwingen - das haeufige an/ausschalten des luefters unter linux nervt mich extrem... und wie gesagt das ist nur unter linux so, also kein defekt wobei unter windows der luefter dann zwar laenger anbleibt, aber dafuer viel seltener angeht...)

alternativ waere nat. auch eine moeglichkeit den schwellwert einzustellen interessant, dass heisst cpudyn so zu configurieren, dass erst wenn nach einer laengern hohen cpu-auslastung die cpu hochgetaktet wird (momentan geht die cpu ja gleich immer auf max. ,wenn ich eine anwendung starte - das muss ja eigentlich nicht sein...) es gibt da ja in der conf scheinbar dafuer diverse einstellungen, aber da traue ich mich nicht ran bzw. fehlt mir eine anleitung

- habt ihr da etwas geaendert bzw. welche werte habt ihr da drin stehen?

----------

## mathes.s

HI,

soweit ich weiß benutzt cpudyn nur die Extrema der Taktfrequenzen, was meistens ja reicht. Ich glaube wenn du auch die zwischen Schritte haben willst musst du nen anderen User-Deamon nutzten. Oder probier mal den neuen der im Kernel eingebaut ist (2.6), da gibt es einen neuen Eintrag der "ondemand" heißt der sollte das takten auch übernehmen können.

Für dauerhaftes runtertakten probier mal:

```

echo powerave >> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

echo 800000 >> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq

```

Kann auch sein das der zweite Befehl nichts mehr bringt wenn man den Govenor auf powersave geschaltet hat.

mfg Mathes

----------

## toralf

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Oder probier mal den neuen der im Kernel eingebaut ist (2.6), da gibt es einen neuen Eintrag der "ondemand" heißt der sollte das takten auch übernehmen können.
> 
> mfg Mathes

 

Funktioniert sogar dermaßen gut, daß ich auf speedfreq, cpudyn und ähliches verzichte, habe einfach ein

```

echo ondemand >/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor]

```

in /etc/conf.d/local.start eingefügt und bin zufrieden.

----------

## gt_amd64

das cpudyn nur 2 von 3 moeglichkeiten nutzt ist arm (kein wunder warum das dann nicht sauber funktioniert)

@mathes

ich musste beide befehle eingeben... und siehe da SILENCE  :Smile:  - danke!!!

ein max von 1600000 hat auch funktioniert, allerdings blieb die cpu auch immer bei dieser rate stehen (ich haette erwartet, dass dann zwischen 800000+1600000 umgeschaltet wird)

und wie bekomme ich die alte funktionsweise wieder zurueck? max auf 1800000 setzen reicht nicht!

@toralf

das mit ondemand werde ich auch noch probieren... klingt ja gut... schlimmer als cpudyn kanns wohl nicht werden  :Smile: 

erstmal danke!

----------

## Sas

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *mathes.s wrote:*   Oder probier mal den neuen der im Kernel eingebaut ist (2.6), da gibt es einen neuen Eintrag der "ondemand" heißt der sollte das takten auch übernehmen können.
> 
> mfg Mathes 
> 
> Funktioniert sogar dermaßen gut, daß ich auf speedfreq, cpudyn und ähliches verzichte, habe einfach ein
> ...

 Ja, ondemand hat bei mir auch schon längst cpufreqd abgelöst.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

um wieder auf die alte Funktionalität um zuschalten musst du den Govenor wieder auf den alten Wert setzen. Also userspace für cpudyn oder performance für maximale Frequnez. Kann auch sein das es klappt wenn du cpudyn per /etc/init.d/ neustartest, dass er dann weider auf userspace gesetzt wird.

mfg Mathes

----------

## gt_amd64

nochmals danke!

habe jetzt "ondemand" laufen und das nutzt auch die 1600000mhz !!! (und ist deutlich weniger empfindlich, also springt nicht gleich auf 100%, wenn man nur eine app wie kwrite startet - genau wie ich es mir gewuenscht habe...)

ist also eine deutliche verbesserung (viel ruhiger) , also ab in die tonne mit cpudyn!!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## krauti

Hallo,

das gute an cpudyn ist, dass man die Festplatte abdrehen kann, falls man zB viel zu schreiben hat muss die harddisk ja nun wirklich nicht standig laufen, auch sehr überrascht bin ich wie leise dann der Computer auf einmal ist ohne Lüfter und Festplatte merkt man kaum dass der Computer läuft .....

Aber wie oben schon beschrieben reagiert cpudyn sehr konfus auf die Taktfrequenzen .... 

Daher, gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, oder Programm das  die Festplatte nach 60 sec oder so abschaltet ?? außer cpudyn ... ??

Gruß MArtin

----------

## tam

 *krauti wrote:*   

> gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, oder Programm das  die Festplatte nach 60 sec oder so abschaltet ?? außer cpudyn ... ??

 

hdparm macht das. Der Parameter ist -S

----------

## trikolon

hallo. 

ich habe alles wie oben beschrieben eingestellt. was mir aufgefallen ist, ich lasse grade eben kdebase compilieren und er taktet von 1500 MHz auf 598MHz.. finde das doch sehr komisch.. normalerweise sollte er beim compilieren doch unter volllast sein und somit auf 100% der möglichen taktfrequenz oder habe ich da was grundlegendes missverstanden?

gruss

Trikolon

----------

## EnricoHorn

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> hallo. 
> 
> ich habe alles wie oben beschrieben eingestellt. was mir aufgefallen ist, ich lasse grade eben kdebase compilieren und er taktet von 1500 MHz auf 598MHz.. finde das doch sehr komisch.. normalerweise sollte er beim compilieren doch unter volllast sein und somit auf 100% der möglichen taktfrequenz oder habe ich da was grundlegendes missverstanden?
> 
> gruss
> ...

 

Hallo,

hast du in der make.conf eine PORTAGE_NICENESS eingestellt? Wenn ja, solltest du folgendes tun:

```

echo 1 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/ignore_nice

```

Der ondemand governor schaltet nämlich normalerweise nicht die Frequenz hoch, wenn ein Prozess mit geringerer Priorität läuft, auch wenn er 100% CPU braucht! Die o.g. Einstellung verändert das.

----------

## toralf

 *EnricoHorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> hast du in der make.conf eine PORTAGE_NICENESS eingestellt? Wenn ja, solltest du folgendes tun:
> ...

 

Genau dies führt aber zu 100% CPU Last und damit u.a. zu einem lautem Lüfter, insbesondere bei Laptops, sobald man im Hintergrund eine Grid-Software am Laufen hat !

----------

## EnricoHorn

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *EnricoHorn wrote:*   
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> hast du in der make.conf eine PORTAGE_NICENESS eingestellt? Wenn ja, solltest du folgendes tun:
> ...

 

Ok kann sein. Wenn man aber eben emerge niced, kann man dann nicht damit rechnen, das er voll hochtaktet!

EDIT: 

Eine coole Einstellung wäre ja, das man festlegen könnte, welche Prozesse (z.B. ab welcher Priorität) der ondemand governor beachtet!

----------

